# Creekside Farms - Langley, BC



## jackie_hubert

My experience with this breeder is that she wins a lot of titles in the show ring but when we were looking for a puppy she had too many dogs, some of them completely unsocialized, and they are kept kenneled. She is currently looking for buyers for some juveniles she kept and wants to sell, but cannot find any buyers. Others who know her have also said to stay away from this kennel. She breeds high volume but admits to being too busy to properly socialize the dogs she's keeping for breeding.


----------



## Mountie1966

*Give your head a shake Lady !!!*

I find your comments offensive. Do you know this breeder very well or just slandering someone on-line?? I have personally known ******* for over 11 years and received our first GR puppy on June 22, 1999. Creekside Frm Rum Butter Toffee ( Riley), Sire CH RUSH HILL"S Haagen-daz - aka "Kirby" and Dam's CH Bridgend's Amulet at Creekside aka "Trophy". Our wonderful Kirby/Trophy boy just died last Friday of an apparent vestibular stroke and was an integral part of our family. Sheila spent hours on the phone with me back in 1999 seeing if we were suitable GR owners, listened to our families needs and expecatations and chose the most intelligent, sensitive big male with a outstanding personality that gave us 11 yrs of pure joy !! Over those years when I had questions relative to food, diet, GR health Sheila ALWAYS communicated with us in a very postive fashion.
During our grieving period over the loss of our Riley, Sheila e-mailed, phoned me and met with our family over our loss. ALthough we are considering jumping back in and taking on another GR from Creekside Frms, ******* is the one holding us back and telling us to take sometime and not rush matters. This women is 110% committed to all of her dogs, horses, etc. My observations have been very positive, the care and costs in running an breeding operation is huge and Sheila's love for her GR's both as companions and Show dogs is undeniable. I would argue that some breeders volume of animals fluctuates, while she may have many dogs now most times I have been at Crkside frms her number of GR's is within normal breeding practices. Do a K-9 data search there Jackie and see how many Top GR's she has bred over the past 10-15 yrs, not to mention I have referred 2 or 3 co-workers to Crk Side Farms and their observations echo what I have illustrated above. They too have companion pets that I see often and have zero health defects and made great pets !!

If you did not like your experience at Crkside Frms and could not find the right GR for you , move on Jackie, there are plenty of other breeders that should meet your needs. Get a puppy, start fresh and socialize the pup the right way. It's just not intelligent to slander someone and their business on-line without their knowledge when it is clear you have no idea of the history of Crkside Frms or this very well respected breeder. KGB>


----------



## Mssjnnfer

She was stating HER experience. This forum is a place for people to share these kinds of things. Warnings. Good on you for having a good experience.


----------



## Mountie1966

*Really*

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 604georgina

*Our Experience*

Here is our experience: 
In 2009 we purchased a female goldie, Daisy, from a litter of 11 puppies from Creekside. The dog was largely to be a companion for my husband who is in his 60s and in a wheelchair. The goldie we purchased was selected by the breeder for our perceived needs, quiet & calm, which was a correct assumption.
Sadly, the puppy we took home had her 1st grand mal seizure less than 5 days after she came home. The vet bill were in the thousands and the seizures continued for months. An MRI revealed the dog has a lesion on the brain and is now and forever on phenobarbital and potassium bromide. Returning Daisy was not an option as my husband, who keenly related to this disabled puppy, believed that she would be put down or would live in a kennel the rest of her life. The care of the dog, however, has totally fallen on me.
To her credit, ****** did refund the $1000 purchase price with time.
The seizures continued until May 2010 when we hit on the correct mix of medications. I take fully credit for her good health as I monitor her medication doses and health very closely as my vet Dr. Claudia will confirm. In spite of Cadillac pet insurance, Daisy is a very expensive dog to own.
Shortly after purchasing the dog I saw the BBC documentary Pedigree Dogs Exposed. Our previous goldie died of cancer at 8 years. No more pure breed dogs for us.


----------



## Sally's Mom

You are a good dog owner. Usually when they have seizures that young, they can be refractory to treatment. I have a client's dog(not a golden) on four different meds. He started young with seizures. Keep up the good work...


----------



## Megora

Very sorry.... 

Did the vet know of any reason why this puppy had a lesion on his brain or what caused that? What the puppy born with a birth defect or could this have been caused by a vaccination? 

For something that far out of the ordinary - I would be asking a lot of questions.


----------



## Sally's Mom

In my clients's case, post MRI, it is idiopathic epilepsy which is what it is in most cases.


----------



## Megora

Janice - does it normally show up in a puppy that young without any "cause" - like a birth defect?


----------



## 604georgina

*More Daisy Information*

The vet neurologist's Dx was intercranial cyst ~ etiology undetermined, suspected congenital inter utero abnormality of CNS development (or inflammatory CNS disease but all negative or normal)
Daisy was 1 of 12 puppies, 1 dead at birth. Can't help but think this large litter might have been a factor. Hope no other pups in the litter were ever bred.
Daisy is a short, long, small rusty goldie with a pink nose and a crooked tail. Looks more like a Nova Scotian Duck Toller.
We adopted a senior goldie from a neighbour 2 years ago. Rusty lost 40 lbs and has a new lease on life.
Great pals, Daisy & Rusty, and life if good!


----------



## Caffrey2009

*Re: Daisy*

Hi. I was just interested in knowing a little more about Daisy? We also bought a female golden summer 2009 from a large litter 11 or 12 with a death as well. We are now having some major issues with our Caffrey's hips. Just curious to know if it might have been from the same litter? Caffrey was born July 11, 2009. Parents, Monopoly and Twas the Night.

I know its a totally different issue, just curious. On a side note, other than the health issues, we couldn't be happier with our lovely dog!


----------



## 604georgina

*Same Litter, Daisy Update*



Caffrey2009 said:


> Hi. I was just interested in knowing a little more about Daisy? We also bought a female golden summer 2009 from a large litter 11 or 12 with a death as well. We are now having some major issues with our Caffrey's hips. Just curious to know if it might have been from the same litter? Caffrey was born July 11, 2009. Parents, Monopoly and Twas the Night.
> 
> I know its a totally different issue, just curious. On a side note, other than the health issues, we couldn't be happier with our lovely dog!


Hello!

Yes, your dog Caffrey and our Daisy are litter mates. Same DOB, mom & dad.

I am so sorry to hear about your dog's hip problems.

Daisy is a bit unusual for a goldie ~ doles out the affection at her own pace, not just with us but with everyone.
I hate to say manipulative but she sizes everyone up.

Another expensive problem, she is a "hard chewer" and will eat anything including rocks. She has had a root canal & a cap on a canine tooth and had a bag of tea candles (& aluminum cups) extracted from her stomach with a scope, all in one year.

Just before we got Daisy I inadvertently met someone who owned a cousin of Caffrey and Daisy's litter, a beautiful breeding show dog. 
Sadly, he died of cancer in July 2014 at only 7.5 years.

If there is anything else you want to know, please do not hesitate to contact us and if you have any updates on the health of your dog please let us know.


----------



## 604georgina

*Daisy Update 2015*

Daisy continues to be free of grand mal seizures, possibly an occasional petit mal.
(DOB July 11, 2009 Sire-Monopoly & Dam-Twas the Night
Unlike a female litter mate, Daisy has no hip problems thus far but was put on glucosamine & chondroitin 3 years ago.
Unfortunately Daisy eats anything ~ rocks, tea candles & worse ~ so must be watched constantly.
Other than that, she fine!


----------



## Caffrey2009

Thanks so much for your reply.


----------



## Dancer

Just out of curiosity, I can't find the sire or dam on offa- did she mention clearances at all? I have a son of her dog Rockpaperscissors, and I have never seen clearances for him either (of if I'd known then what I know now...). She maybe does them through somewhere else?? To be honest though, I don't really know who even owns my dogs sire. My other boy is a son of her dog Hershy's Kiss, who appears to have hips, heart, and eye (valid at the time) but no elbows.....? He is not owned by her either though, so can't really fault her on that. So far both boys are very robust and healthy (5yr old and 2 yr old). Which is nice because the youngest one was brought home after my other guy passed suddenly at age 5 after a lifetime of health issues....(not a creeksidefrm's dog). Anyways, rambling....


----------



## Caffrey2009

Yes they were certified by OFFA. Sire Monopoly scored fair in hips and passed eye, heart, elbow. Twas the Night scored good/ normal on hips, and also passed the other tests. Mind you Monopoly, was old, I think 12-14 years. Something I wondered about initially, but it was our first dog, and we were just excited.


----------



## 604georgina

*Daisy eats rocks & garbage*

My problems with garbage eating Daisy continue. 
While she has eaten rocks since she was a puppy, the size has gotten increasingly larger.
Two weeks ago she was not well, took her to the EMG on west 4th, sure enough 2 rocks: 1 in her stomach and 1 in her small intestines. They removed the large one by scope & other by surgery. While the one in the small intestines might have passed, she is on seizure meds & would have required hospital care for seizure control. Who knows if the rock would have passed without damage.
The vets have suggested changing seizure meds: phenobarbital at $20 per month to Keppra at over $100 per month. PBar causes increased appetite and Keppra does not, might curb her appetite.

Any other suggestions out there?


----------



## 604georgina

Our problems with Daisy continue.
Seizures, picca (eats anything), hypothyroidism, atypical Addison investigation ~ the fun and the drain on the bank account never stops.
For the third time in 15 months Daisy required endoscopy to remove yet another foreign body, this time ornamental grass that formed a bolus in her stomach and cut her GI tract from one end to the other.
She is supervised very closely but apparently not closely enough. My vet tells me she need a muzzle 24/7.
While we have received over $15,000 from Pet Secure Insurance in Daisy's short 6 years, the hit to our bank account far exceeds that amount.
What next?
Any suggestion?


----------

